# 06 Orca Frame Warranty



## Ballena Asesina (Dec 28, 2005)

Riding along this morning and I shift into my big chainring...POP!  The cable stop that is rivited into the down tube ripped out of the carbon!
Off to my local Orbea dealer. They say that they can call Orbea on Monday and let me know what they will do regarding the lifetime warranty on the frame. 

Questions: What are the chances that they still have 51cm Silver 2006 frames in stock? If they have 06 frames in other colors (which I do not want) do I have to take one? If they don't have the 06 in stock, can they charge extra for the 07? 

Thoughts? Thanks,


----------

